# Inova X1 Review



## ResearchLabs (Apr 5, 2013)

Inova X1 Extended Review
An Extension of our "Top Flashlights for Every Use" Article



_"I believe that Inova finally nailed it&#8230; You deserve to have great things in life and not give up an arm and a leg for them."_
Survivalist Boards Member Flex, in his review of the Inova X1​
When looking for the top flashlights on the market, you might want to start with the Inova X1. Tried and tested since 2003, the X1 makes for the ideal introductory light for those interested in getting their feet wet in the wide world of lumens and LEDs. Cast in either black or silver anodized aluminum with stainless steel bezel and machined flat facets, the X1 is reminiscent of a B-2 stealth bomber (without the price tag). Matter of fact, this flashlight is considered one of the most affordable everyday carry (EDC) flashlights out there.

​
At just four inches long, the X1's size makes it the perfect companion for everyday use, and its revised flood beam makes it one of the top flashlights in regards to versatility. The X1 also utilizes the common AA battery, which cuts out the hassle of rechargeable (and sometimes pricey) alternatives.

​
We got a chance to ask Nite Ize (Inova's parent company) Founder and CEO Rick Case a few questions about the X1 and the Inova brand. Here was the conversation:

*1. The Inova X1 has been on the market since 2003. How has it so proudly withstood the test of time, in your opinion? *

_The Industrial design is timeless. The quality of the light along with the fit and finish has definitely stood the test of time with its timeless shape and look. The LED technology has changed since 2003, so we updated the LED to bring it up to the state-of-the-art standards that you would see now. We adhere to the ANSI/NEMA standards for handheld lighting. As technology grows, optics continue to improve, and we have made adjustments and improvements to maintain our status as an industry leader in flashlights._

*2. Could you tell me a little bit about Inova, and how it came to be? *

_Nite Ize acquired INOVA in 2010. Since then, we have maintained the integrity of the Inova brand and reputation, while continuing to innovate and update the design and the performance of the Inova line. _

*3. What is the Nite Ize team's motto, or perhaps, their mission statement?
* 
_The mission of Nite Ize is to create innovative, solution based products with quality, performance and value at the core. We strive to exceed our customer's expectations in every way possible while conducting business with integrity, honesty and respect for our team members, customers and partners. We are committed to innovation, high standards and exceptional quality._

Thanks to Rick for being a stand-up guy. It's not too often that the founder of a company will be so kind as to actually reply to questions. A clear example of how Nite Ize strives to exceed customer's expectations. If you're truly looking for a top flashlight for everyday carry at a rock-bottom price, you can't go wrong with the Inova X1. And it'll keep your wallet (and wife) a bit happier too.

Beamshot comparison:

​
Technical Specifications:
•	Dual Light Mode Functionality. Features both HIGH and LOW Light Output Modes.
•	LED Color: White
•	Lumens: High - 55 | Low - 6
•	Run Time: High 1 hour 45 minutes | Low 40 hours
•	Battery Type: 1-AA Alkaline battery included
•	Effective Range (up to): 266 ft (81 m)
•	High-Powered, energy efficient lifetime LED
•	Patented optical system, precision machined aluminum reflector with thermal management interface.
•	Aerospace-grade aluminum with high grade anodized finishes
•	Colors Available: Black and Titanium anodized finishes
•	Water-resistant construction and O-Ring seals
•	3 Position End-Cap Switch activates constant and momentary high and low as well as a lockout mode.
•	Dimensions (Length x Diameter): 4" (10.16cm) x .720" (1.83cm)
•	Weight: 2.12 oz. (60 g)
•	Try me packaging - allows for lighting demonstration
•	Limited Lifetime Warranty US

The Inova X1 can be purchased for $23.99 here.


----------

